

Software Devs Forming Space Companies - liuhenry
http://jedsundwall.com/interview-with-chris-radcliff/

======
liuhenry
In the next decade I think we'll see an explosion in private engineering, not
only in aerospace but also biomedical (companies like Halcyon) and materials
(RepRap, Makerbot, increasing DIY) similar to what happened with the internet
industry.

I love this: "…somebody who has maybe been a secret space nerd all their life,
made their money in software development, [then sits down and says], “You know
what? All these other secret space nerds now have rocket companies. Why don’t
I have a rocket company?” And they form one!

So there’s a lot going on right now, and I think it’s building on itself now
to the point where honestly I give it two years in which we’ll see the first
paying passengers to go on these spacecraft, we’ll see the launch of the first
private space station, we’ll see a government lease a private space station
for the first time, we’ll see the first private astronauts."

